# Supplement help



## Killstarz (Feb 24, 2010)

I currently use BSN-Noxplode prior to training. I am thinking about starting to take creatine as well. Can i take creatine whilst using the Noxplode?


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I think general rule of thumb is to take creatine after exercise and possibly you should check the ingredients of BSH-Noxplode as it may already contain some creatine.

Have you ever used creatine before?

If you do start to use it make sure u drink plenty of water afterwards as it can dehydrate you. Also on the packaging it may reccommend to take loading doses for a few days but i don't do that i have on the internet that is not neccessary.

And finally you should cycle using it like take it for a few weeks then not for a few weeks.

I am sure someone will be here so soon to add some more advice.


----------



## Killstarz (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah, i used Creatine quite extensively a few years ago with good results. (with loading and cycle periods)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, yes there is no problem with using Creatine with No-xplode - i would personally take the Creatine post training if you are taking No-xplode pre-training, although there is no harm in mixing 1 scoop of creatine into your no-xplode shake

Either Creatine monohydrate or if you want to stick with the BSN theme BSN Cell Mass is their creatine


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

gotta agree...I'm on about the 10th tub of N.O xplode the creatine content is minimum...if I am taking creatine I will take 5g am and 5g pm regardless of pre workout supps - they will not interact with each other so no problem :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a creatine story;

this year, well last now actually, having had 18 months off with a broken ankle, I started a loading phase of creatine from bio synergy - not the best I know but I got a deal at the time. Anyway, their load phase asks you to take 5 tabs 5 times per day - obviously the content allows for this dosage. Then after 5 days you switch to the 'maintain' phase, which is you standard 10g per day. I only wanted a four week cycle and so had some left. Took two weeks off and then started the loading phase again, 5 times 5 per day but with the 'maintain' phase tabs by mistake. By the wednesday I was doubling over and really having stomach cramps. I actually thought I was going to die!

Lesson to learn - read your labels, don't be a tit and listen to your body! Had I have pushed through I think my liver would have been shot!


----------



## Killstarz (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Creapure ftw


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

ewrayzor said:


> I have a creatine story;
> 
> this year, well last now actually, having had 18 months off with a broken ankle, I started a loading phase of creatine from bio synergy - not the best I know but I got a deal at the time. Anyway, their load phase asks you to take 5 tabs 5 times per day - obviously the content allows for this dosage. Then after 5 days you switch to the 'maintain' phase, which is you standard 10g per day. I only wanted a four week cycle and so had some left. Took two weeks off and then started the loading phase again, 5 times 5 per day but with the 'maintain' phase tabs by mistake. By the wednesday I was doubling over and really having stomach cramps. I actually thought I was going to die!
> 
> Lesson to learn - read your labels, don't be a tit and listen to your body! Had I have pushed through I think my liver would have been shot!


Cretaine shouldnt cause those sort of problem me thimks. Ive used it loads. Ive taken the load dose for a month. firkin very good. Didnt do any damage apart from put me ligs under a lot of strain.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Am I right in assuming that this NO Explode would contain a fast carb source? In this case, it would be better to take your creatine at the same time. The increase in insulin will result in better transportation of the creatine to your muscles.

If not, you could take it with your PWO drink, which will naturally contain a fast acting carb.

But no, creatine alone shouldnt cause stomach cramps.

Anyone know how long creatine remains active in the body once we stop supplementation? Im thinking the additional need of dropping 2-4lbs of water weight for a fight to be in good condition. Or would you sacrifice the 2-4lbs of weight (therefore risking gassing) and consider it 2-4lbs of increased strength? Anyone know what the pro's do?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

joeedoom said:


> Am I right in assuming that this NO Explode would contain a fast carb source? In this case, it would be better to take your creatine at the same time. The increase in insulin will result in better transportation of the creatine to your muscles.
> 
> If not, you could take it with your PWO drink, which will naturally contain a fast acting carb.
> 
> ...


Time in system depends on the individual, hydration & nutrition habits and general metabolismn....All the fighters I know of generally stop taking creatine about 3-4 weeks out as they aim to cut all the extra (water weight hopefully and not fat! as they should not have much)weight ...similar to Grappler Guide rules/guidelines pending on how they react they normally leave about 2 to 4 kg to get rid of the night before weigh-in i.e salt baths and water loading, no carbs etc - creatine would hold onto water thus making it harder to shift so gets knocked on the head.

Creapure/Monohydrate always gives me the shits and then dehydrates me and as a result gives people cramps, Hopefully, it was a case of this and not something more serious - this is fairly common, a fair amount of people do not react well to monohydrate. It is a case of suck it and see, to see how you react as at the same time I know of lads who can put on a stone within 3-4 weeks using mono - personally, I get results off Kre Alklyn and it does not screw me up....did you get your liver values checked?..although I think you would need to have major underlying liver issue's for something as serious as this too happen if caused by your liver/creatine input...I know of former heroin addicts and alcoholics (not too mention all the guys who go o.t.t with steds) who have pickled their livers and have no issue's staying on creatine for months on end...not that I recommend that as a rule of thumb.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Si-K said:


> Time in system depends on the individual, hydration & nutrition habits and general metabolismn....All the fighters I know of generally stop taking creatine about 3-4 weeks out as they aim to cut all the extra (water weight hopefully and not fat! as they should not have much)weight ...similar to Grappler Guide rules/guidelines pending on how they react they normally leave about 2 to 4 kg to get rid of the night before weigh-in i.e salt baths and water loading, no carbs etc - creatine would hold onto water thus making it harder to shift so gets knocked on the head.


Thought as much, theres a mixed opinion in my gym, though the fight team is very small so... I imagine then that those in the HW catagory just cary on taking it, not that I'm HW or anything.

Oh yer, certain creatine prods used to makes my knees and ankles ache like f**k.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

"Oh yer, certain creatine prods used to makes my knees and ankles ache like f**k".

Wow..what do you think the underlying reasons where for this from your experience?...water retention and/or "pumps" caused as a by-product (just some guesses off the top of my head).

With the creatine better to be safe than sorry and give it plenty of time especially if you have to boil down..and I think you are right the lower the weight category the more precise you would need to be...cutting is a bitch as it is without making life even harder :yes:


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Si-K said:


> "Oh yer, certain creatine prods used to makes my knees and ankles ache like f**k".
> 
> Wow..what do you think the underlying reasons where for this from your experience?...water retention and/or "pumps" caused as a by-product (just some guesses off the top of my head).
> 
> With the creatine better to be safe than sorry and give it plenty of time especially if you have to boil down..and I think you are right the lower the weight category the more precise you would need to be...cutting is a bitch as it is without making life even harder :yes:


I had osgood schlatter disease as a kid. when I was younger, my knees would come out of alignment almost every time I played a game of football. now if i do a days walking and forget my fish oils for a day or two, my knees are red hot from the friction within. NHS simply had me rest a month... yay for NHS, no frills healthcare.

the only reason i can see is that as the creatine causes the water retention in the muscle, i reckon we can assume that it draws fluids from other areas leaving them dry. i just happen to be susseptable (spelling) to this, so i start clicking and grinding and burning. the stuff i used was always cheap and nasty though, not that im willing to spend more money to find out if its a brand or quality issue.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, with your history I would just steer clear to be honest.

How does this effect your MMA etc? Jits must murder you some days? - I have 2 wrecked knees from past medical issue's and compounded by doing stupid things in my youth and popping the patella's..just means I have to figure things out and do em slightly differently, TGU'ds being a prime example  .


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

it's not going to make any huge difference when you take creatine. There are some studies to suggest when taking creatine with sugar it increases absorbtion rate so PWO is best bet IMO


----------



## RabidDog1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Best way to take creatine is as everyone has said over here. After training with a simple sugar which induces an insulin response.

In other words, fructose will not work. Not only is it crap at illiciting an insulin response but it can only be used to fill liver glycogen and not muscle glycogen, once your liver glycogen is full, your muscles will not uptake glycogen directly from carbs anymore thus extra carbs will become fat instead of filling muscle glycogen.

Long story short, the best way to take creatine is post training with either dextrose or malto dextrin.

Some people mix it, I personally prefer just maltodextrin and not dextrose for reasons I do not care to explain.

Also before someone says it, yes malto dextrin is technically a complex carb but the bonds are very weak and thus it is high glycemic index and illicits a strong insulin response.

Point number 2.

There are 2 ways to take creatine, 1 is the loading phase followed by the maintenance followed by washout period.

The other is consistant use over a longer period of time.

Some studies have shown that the loading method results in a greater response in gains although those studies show that gain to be minimal. However, this is not conclusive.

I personally prefer a longer period on creatine while training so I use the second method and use a casual dose over a longer period of time rather than loading.

There are other recommendations as you already know probably so I will stop here.

Side note, 28 days is not long enough for creatine to washout for anyone (not according to me, according to science, look it up).

When you washout, make sure you go 5 to 6 weeks. I go 6.

Btw creatine can cause stomach cramps thats why some people suggest eating b4 taking it. I dont worry about that cuz I dont creatine load anyway.

So Joedoom, the answer is studies into creatine have found that creatine is not washed out within 28 days within anyone.

It lasts longer than that, so you need a minimum of 5 weeks to be sure you have washed it out, 6 if you want to be extra safe like me, 28 days wont cut it.


----------



## RabidDog1 (Feb 21, 2013)

By the way outtapped, it depends on the type of sugar. It has to be a high gi carb which generally means a simple sugar except for in the case of malto dextrin.

But does this mean i would suggest having creatine with fruit, hell no, thats fructose and useless for an insuline response.

Would I suggest it with table sugar, ofc again I would say no.

Why? because sucrose or normal table sugar is 1 glucose molecule attached to 1 fructose molecule so on the glucose helps with improving muscle glycogen.

Is it good enough to take it with table sugar or a coke, yes.

Is it ideal, no.

Best answer malto dextrin, 2nd best answer dextrose.

Also there are things none of you seem to take into account like how much creatine to take. When isn't the only question.

Am I the only person who knows biology here?


----------



## RabidDog1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Btw washout your creatine before a fight unless you are super heavy weight and your weight doesnt matter. It always puts a few kg of water weight on you and it wont help you in a fight more than it will hinder you by making you fight in a heavier weight class unless your weight class doesnt matter like if you are super heavry weight or whatever so there is no weight class above you.

Secondly, creatine is extremely helpful in physical training for a fight provided you traing correctly.

If you take it then go do circuits, cardio or a mma session, its a complete waste and you will get nothing out of it.

If you train correctly however, you can improve your rate coding, motor unit recruitment, inter and intra muscular co ordination and myofribillar hypertrophy significantly faster than you could without it.

Ofcourse, that depends on if you know how to train to take advantage of those benefits which I guess most people don't but then again the average person is stupid anyway so dont be the average person and learn.


----------



## RabidDog1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh yeh joedoom, your response seemd fairly educated so you should understand when I say creatine wont stop you gassing in a fight.

It doesn't work on the anaerobic glycotice energy pathway. It works in the ATP PC energy pathway.

ATP gets used, it breaks down to create ADP then a creatine phosphate molecule is broken down in your cells and connected to the ADP to recycle the ADP into new ATP to be used.

In a fight, you use the anaerobic glycotic pathway most of all.

The help from creatine in fight will be miniscule so it is better to wash it out completely unless weight class isnt an issue.

This means:

1. either you are significantly under the weight class you are fighting at and can fight with the extra water weight no problem you can take it.

but this in itself is stupid because you are better off dropping a weight class to fight then.

or

2. You are in the heaviest weight class so weight doesn't matter.

The only benefit from creatine in terms of fighting barring the situation when you are in the heaviest weight class as mentioned above is in physical training not technical.

However, like i mentioned before, this is provided you know how to take advantage of the extra creatine in your system in training rather than wasting it on training methods which benefit nothing from it.

Thats down to you, you either know what to do or you dont.


----------

